# How to teach Piaffe



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks easy I'm definately going to do dressage now. Was that an actual Carrot stick or just a knock off?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thats hilarious! i love it! haha


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I believe (lol) It was a carrot on a carrot stick.


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

you dont teach you horse piaffe like this"!!!  this will get your horse just ****t off!!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

i cant believe how calm he was. that carrot was getting very close to his face. I have to give her props for piaffing while holding the stick with one hand and leaning over a little. 

That was a video to make fun of parelli right?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh. My. God. That is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what it is making fun of. I thought it was funny. : D


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That is funny! Hmmmmm...wonder if it'd work...Lol!!!


----------

